# what to ise to treat backterial scours amd cochi



## elloyd (Apr 30, 2012)

I need to know what to get to treat my two kids one is 3mon and one is 1.5 months and I don't know want I need to get for them they arr going on two days with the scours


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 30, 2012)

spectam scour guard for pigs or neomycin for the bacterial scours. 

Sulfa-dimethoxine, sulmet, albon, or corid for the coccidiosis. corid works, but probably wouldn't be my first choice for active scours. 

penn G(Procaine G shots) if they start getting really weak. 

3cc syringe, 18 guage needle, and a 10cc drenching syringe, although you can use the 3cc syringe for drenching with the needle off. 

Probiotics

Vitamin B shots with a 20 gauge needle)

Kaolin Pectin or pepto bismo to sooth the stomach


----------



## elloyd (Apr 30, 2012)

Do I do this all at one time and should I stop feeding them and give them something elce to eat we have started to ween the 3 mon old. And she is the one that has the score the worst her whole bottom end is nasty


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 30, 2012)

I do all those things at once, and twice a day. I discontinue the spectam scour Guard and Kaolin Pectin after the scours stop, and continue the Penn G, coccidiosis treatment, probios and Vitamin B shot for the entire 5 day treatment. 

at the very least you would need the coccidiosis medicine and possibly the medication for bacterial scours.   

Of course you could always get a fecal done, and make sure that is what the problem is. 

a 3 month old kid could also be having problems with other worms. 


My dosages 
3-5 cc spectam scour guard, orally, orally twice a day. 
1cc sulfa-dithoxine 12.5% per 5 lbs day 1 and 1cc per 10 lbs day 2 through 5, orally twice a day.
1cc penn G(Procaine G) injected, per 15 lbs. 
as much kaolin pectin as I can get into them, 15 to 45 cc's, or more. 
Vitamin B injectable, given as an injection, can't over dose on it, Depends on witch one you buy, but I give 1 or 2 cc's 
Probios paste for ruminants, 2cc's.  

I do everything twice a day, (or maybe even once every 6 to 8 hours if the kid is bad enough the firs day). 
After scours stop, I discontinue use of the Kaolin Pectin and the spectam scour gaurd. 

I would expect the scours to clear up with in 24 to 36 hours, after starting the treatments.


----------



## elloyd (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok so I am gonna go get all the stuff should. I stop feeding them the bottle and get something for worms. Just in case


----------



## elloyd (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok so I am gonna go get all the stuff should. I stop feeding them the bottle and get something for worms. Just in case


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 30, 2012)

I have to say I am bad about not taking them off of milk. I know others on here would recommend you switch them to electrolytes or pedialytes.  



As far as a wormer, a good one to start with may be Safeguard, Although  there are stronger wormers available on the market.


----------



## elloyd (Apr 30, 2012)

So my husband stooped by the vet and the gave him this little bag of duramycin 10 powder but they did not tell him how much to give and I also have pen g that I want to start but only have a oral syringe at the time and wont be going back it to town in

till friday


----------



## elloyd (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh I also got the leprosy store brand and pedialite will this all be ok untill I can get to town and go to the tractor. Supply. Store


----------



## elloyd (Apr 30, 2012)

sorry about the last one it was suposed to say pepto store brand but my phone did something crazy i am gonna got see if the little farm feed store has any of the things that i need but if not i wont be going into the city with the biger store untill friday so i will have to try and make do with what i have


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry, had a ball game, was hoping someone else was going to answer you. 

I am not familiar with duramycin being used for scours, but if that is what the vet recommended then that is what we will go with. 

Oxytetracyclene inhibits Penn G, so I am not sure if tetracyclene would do the same.  May be no point in giving PennG at the same time. 

as far as dosage, that is a good question.  Would have been nice if they had told you how to use it. 

Use soluble powder in the drinking water at a drug level of tetracycline hydrochloride per gallon to provide 10 mg/pound of body weight per day in divided doses. (Administer for 3-5 days.)
Prepare solution fresh every 24 hours, and do not feed 1 hour before or 2 hours after feeding milk

Does your package say how many grams or mg per teaspoon?  or anything like that. I remember my package did, but I don't have my notes any more, and I can't find the label on the internet.


----------



## elloyd (Apr 30, 2012)

No but I googeled it and it said to do 1/8tsp to every 5 lbs


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 30, 2012)

elloyd said:
			
		

> No but I googeled it and it said to do 1/8tsp to every 5 lbs


I tried googling and couldn't find it, Glad you found something to go buy.  I had all sorts of notes and calculataions on it, I am so annoyed at myself that I am not better at keeping up with my paperwork and past calculations.


----------



## elloyd (May 2, 2012)

she still has scours so i go to work today and can go get what i need from the big store i am starting to think that i am no good at this goat farming now my little buck kid has a swolen nose and what looks like a big boil on the end of it. the little girl with the scours also now has a scaby sore on the end of her nostril also. i just dont know what i am doing wrong and can not afford to take all of them in to thd vet she wants 100 per goat per visit. i also would like to know what shots to give besides the cdt that we already have. thanks for all your help


----------

